# Hackintosh - Echec mise à jour sécurité Mojave 2020-06



## ntx (13 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un hackintosh avec Mojave 10.14.6 installé. Hier j'ai voulu installer la dernière mise à jour de sécurité proposé la 2020-06 (la précédente installée il y a quelques semaines était la 2020-05).
Comme d'habitude je m'attendais à ce que mon kack redémarrer plusieurs fois (3 fois il me semble) mais cette fois-ci il reste bloqué sur une fene^tre m'indiquant que l'installation ne peut pas être faite et me propose de redémarrer sur la partition Mojave 10.14.6. Mais à chaque fois il revient sur cette page.

En relançant ma machine sur ma clé Clover, j'en ai déduis qu'il démarrait par défaut sur la partition d'installation au lieu de démarrer sur la partition principale.
Quand je démarre sur cette partition je retrouve bien mon environnement mais à chaque redémarrage je repars sur la partition d'installation.

Que faut-il réinitialiser dans le fichiers de MacOSX pour lui dire de redémarrer sur ma partition principale et abandonner cette mise à jour ?

Merci.


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2020)

J'ai eu ma réponse par ailleurs :

Supprimer le répertoire "macOS Install Data" à la racine de la partition où est installé Mojave.


----------

